# Welcome Spring



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Spring? Where? We got a huge snow storm yesterday... still snowing today.. Bring on Summer!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Spring Equinox!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy Ostara...enjoy the day!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First day of spring, 25 degrees and windy and more snow coming in.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spring? Can you say BRRRR? Snow on the ground and 18 mighty windy feels like 8 degrees!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seen my first robin, frozen solid, but I seen him.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

First day of Spring, well just had a big rain and wind storm come through the Pacific Northwest. Up to 90 mile winds on the coast and then 40 mile winds in the Willamette Valley where I live. Then the sun came out and then more clouds and then more rain and the all of them together. Rain, sun, clouds, wind all at once! Welcome to the Great Pacific Northwest! Oh well lived here all my life, everything is green year round, so really can't complain!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Dear Spring: Leave and take my sinuses with you. 

Sincerely, 
Me


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Hairazor said:


>


This cartoon reminds me of college in Plattsburgh (way upstate NY)....first day of spring, usually in 14" of snow= _Beach Party!!!!:smoking::googly:_ 400 - 500 crazies in bathing suits & barefoot, tossing frisbees, playing volleyball, having BBQ's, laying on towels and soaking up the sun and more than a little bit of ice cold frothy brew!!!! Ahhhhh! Memories!!!


----------

